# How accurate are those home pregnancy tests??



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, I'm semi, vaguely worried/excited/panicked that I'm pregnant (I know, lots and lots of conflicting emotions in there). Since I got my period back about 9 months ago it has been regular to the *T* - every 4 weeks, on the dot, not a single day late... till now. I bought a couple of those pregnancy tests (the cheapest ones they had, I know, I know, probably not a wise choice, but, you know...) yesterday, and tested and it says negative... but honestly. We 'did the deed' w/o protection







:














(those emtions again, conflicting







, about 1 wk after my period ended (so bout 3 wks ago now), and umm.. yeah. I'm suspicious. I feel like I 'could' be pregnant (knew real quick last time..), but I'm still nursing too (18 months now, my lil monster is







, so... yeah. Anyhow, any thoughts? Should I do the other test? Wait a week and see if AF appears?? Then do the other test? I'm just, you know, panicked, excited, worried, elated, you know. Lots of conflicting emotions


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

How late are you right now?

Sorry...preggo brain and math are not getting along!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

They're quite accurate, unless it is too early to tell.

I hope you get the result you want!


----------



## ima-06 (Jan 17, 2008)

You can check peeonastick.com for the accuracy of each brand. But if your period really is a week late, chances are you aren't pregnant if you're getting a negative test.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Home pregnancy tests almost never give false positives, so a positive is a very reliable result. However, they can give false negatives if you test too early or don't use first morning urine.

So, your negative means you probably aren't pregnant, but it is early still and I wouldn't totally rule it out based on one negative test result.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I would test again in a week or so. With my middle dd I tested, it came up negative, and I forgot about it for a week. Realized I still hadn't gotten my period, tested again, and it was very positive. LOL


----------



## liz0 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, it's VERY possible to get a neg test! Even when you are preg.
For the majority of women it's accurate but there has also been A LOT of woman who are 8+ weeks pregnant and still don't get their positive in blood or urine! And even in some cases don't know for months, only an ultra sound has shown what's really there.
Here's some reeeeeally good sites with womens storys about neg tests and period.
http://www.pregnancy-info.net/QA/ans...still_pregnant

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/hcgfn/


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liz0* 
Hey, it's VERY possible to get a neg test! Even when you are preg.
For the majority of women it's accurate but there has also been A LOT of woman who are 8+ weeks pregnant and still don't get their positive in blood or urine! And even in some cases don't know for months, only an ultra sound has shown what's really there.
Here's some reeeeeally good sites with womens storys about neg tests and period.
http://www.pregnancy-info.net/QA/ans...still_pregnant

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/hcgfn/

Hey liz, thanks for posting those links. Those are exactly the same places I was going in my research last year when I had my 'scare'. I was convinced that this was me. I can laugh now, but it wasn't funny at the time. I even joined the yahoo group. Although the last time I checked (before I unsubscribed), it was getting flooded with spam and no real posting was going on.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, that is possible, but not very likely.

if your period is very late and you continue to get negative tests, i'd make a dr's appointment if i were you.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmm, those threads look interesting (going to read more now), but I did just get my period today, so it looks like I'm not preggo







But, I totally felt like I 'could be' you know? So who knows!! I've definetly heard of women getting a 'period' even though they were indeed prego though, so... hmm... lots to think about.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, between the sex a full week before ovulation, judging by your (approximately) 28 day cycle, the negative test, and getting your period, I'd say that it's highly unlikely. Not saying that it's not possible, just not probable.

I've told this story a million times, but when I was "in the family way" earlier this year, I never saw a positive HTP. Not a single one the whole (nearly) eight weeks before my it was diagnosed ectopic. Every last stick was negative.


----------

